
Need to Lose Some Weight? Get a Fitbit - ktodyruik
https://medium.com/@ktodyruik/need-to-lose-some-weight-get-a-fitbit-c197722c12c5
======
ktodyruik
This is a personal account of my success with my Fitbit. I also try to explain
how the Fitbit makes weight loss sustainable through rapid feedback and the
idea that "frequency reduces difficulty". If you already have a Fitbit and
want to make better use of it, this might be helpful to you.

